

Another Apple Rejection Story – GIF Finder - nell
http://blog.mattcheetham.co.uk/apple-rejection-goodbye-gif-finder/

======
coralreef
Dealing with Apple's review process is a pain sometimes. We recently submitted
an app which made it through the review process but was rejected for
screenshots. We thought the screenshots were fine, so we appealed. I think we
lost the appeal, but we still haven't received a phone call. So we just went
ahead and changed the screenshots, but we've been in review for the last few
days (should have taken a few hours for metadata only review). I'm beginning
to suspect our app may have been banned/rejected.

